# Oatmeal Milk & Honey



## carebear (Oct 8, 2009)

There are so many options for this scent type and they can be so different.
I now have Scent Works' OMH and to ME it's too cloying.  

Suggestions?


----------



## Deda (Oct 9, 2009)

I really like the one from Tony's.  I've used WSP (OK) and the original soap dish (Too sweet, and had a chemically 'aftertaste').


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Oct 9, 2009)

I have WSP's curing and it's nice and I'd say medium strong now I just hope it doesn't fade too much more.


----------



## Manda (Oct 9, 2009)

I bought one from BB recently and I am most disappointed as I find the scent overpowering and artificial-smelling, and it does not remind me of oatmeal or milk or honey!  :?


----------



## Woodi (Oct 9, 2009)

I haven't yet found one that isn't too sweet and cloying, So I do an original, adding oatmeal, goats' milk and honey.....it's faint in scent, but rather nice.


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 9, 2009)

Manda said:
			
		

> I bought one from BB recently and I am most disappointed as I find the scent overpowering and artificial-smelling, and it does not remind me of oatmeal or milk or honey!  :?



Has it cured yet?  I hate BB's out of the bottle, but it is my favorite (and best seller) in soaps, lotions, and butters.  I use no more than .5 or .7 ppo for CP or it's too strong.  .25 ppo for MP, even less for lotions, etc.


----------



## nickjuly (Oct 9, 2009)

SilverMaple said:
			
		

> Manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree this one was very strong OOB but mellowed nicely. Actually a family favorite now.


----------



## Manda (Oct 9, 2009)

SilverMaple said:
			
		

> Manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used it in MP so maybe it is better suited to CP!?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 9, 2009)

After trying OMH from probably 8 diff places I finally fell in love w/ Bitter Creek North's. I could drink it! I have carried it for 7 or 8 years now. I would be willing to send you sniffie if you like.


----------



## carebear (Oct 9, 2009)

Tabitha - sending you a PM!


----------



## TomS (Oct 10, 2009)

I just made a batch with Crafters Choice OMH Fragrance Oil from WSP.  It has a distinctive almond component but so far I like it alot.


----------



## honor435 (Oct 10, 2009)

i have tried many of this scent also, none i like too much, people still buy it though. I do have aroma havens in my soap cottage now, it smells really good in bottle, but that is sometimes misleading too. tell us if you like bittercreek.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 12, 2009)

Manda said:
			
		

> I bought one from BB recently and I am most disappointed as I find the scent overpowering and artificial-smelling, and it does not remind me of oatmeal or milk or honey!  :?



I'm glad I'm not the only one. I thought it was disgusting after I soaped it CP. However, I picked up an old piece that was sitting on the bathroom shelf and had a sniff and thought it had improved greatly after nearly a year. Here's hoping yours improves with time too.  :wink:


----------



## mom2tyler (Oct 12, 2009)

I soap Aroma Haven's OMH and I love it.


----------



## honor435 (Oct 16, 2009)

im really liking aroma havens also, i wrote in my notes i liked bb, then another batch i said i didnt, so I dont know about that???!


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 17, 2009)

..


----------



## Manda (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't know about Bubbles but the one I bought was this one: http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Oatmeal-Milk-Honey-pr-602.html

I would be happy to send you (or anyone in Australia..) a free sniffy so you can smell what it's like - just PM me. :wink: 

It may very well be that the scent improves as it cures and is ultimately better than OOB.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 17, 2009)

I bought the BB one from Aussie Soap Supplies too.  :wink:


----------



## honor435 (Oct 21, 2009)

iam liking aroma haven the best so far, i made some hp last wk.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 29, 2009)

..


----------



## pops1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Goodness l hope l haven't caused you to waste your money on the one from Brambleberries.Isn't it funny I don't like BigTreeSupplies Oatmeal Milk & Honey but l love Brambleberries ,in Melt & Pour the BTS one is a bit too strong maybe because l add extra honey as well but l suppose every bodies nose is different ,like my aversion to Brambleberries Marrakesh even typing the name makes me remember how queasy that makes me feel and most people love it.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 30, 2009)

..


----------



## pops1 (Oct 31, 2009)

Just hope that if there is another Marrakesh it smells better than the BB one..It still smells even worse  when l try and mix it with anything else ,might just have to go for a long swim down the sink....no can't get rid of it that way l will probably kill all the good germs in the Septic tank.


----------



## artisan soaps (Nov 1, 2009)

..


----------



## tomara (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone try Sweetcake's OMH?  They have nice scents, but I have not tried any of their scents.  They are much more expensive than most that I have seen.

Brambleberry's is ok...I made a goats milk soap with titanium dioxide.  Discolored to a nice tan.  Scent holds really well.


----------



## ilove2soap (Jun 25, 2010)

I like Camden Grey OMH. I can really smell cinnamon, but family and friends have gone crazy for this scent in soap.  The scent also sticks well.  I found a forgotten bar in a drawer that still smells great after 4 months.


----------



## leviscarter (Jun 28, 2010)

This is the perfect melding of three fabulous scents. It is very Sweet and toasty. The scent is sweet oatmeal, although it has a hint of a perfume smell instead of honey.


----------



## pgnlady (Nov 3, 2010)

I just made a batch with Brambleberries OMH last night.  I do not like the scent out of the bottle, a real artificial almond smell and nothing like how I thought OMH would smell.  I am hoping that it morphs with age like some of the posts here say.  Will post an update if it does


----------



## honor435 (Nov 6, 2010)

I just bought wsp, mistake, i will def call it "almond milk & honey", or just almond, no oatmeal, or honey smell, bummer. I guess I need to place an order to aroma, anyone try ngs?


----------



## pgnlady (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok it's been two weeks now with the BB OMH, and the fake almond scent is fading and it's starting to smell pretty darn good.  
I also ordered OMH from OTS and it has a super strong cinnamon scent OOB.  Will try that too and if the cinnamon doesn't fade I'll just call it coffee cake...lol.


----------

